# Marriott Buyback Offer Database



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2013)

Building off of the ROFR database that I created over five years ago, I have created a second similar database to track buyback offers that people receive from Marriott. It seems that Marriott has been increasing their buybacks, so this will be a neat tool to track offer details and any trends in the offers that Marriott gives over time.

Please feel free to take a look at the new database. If you have any details from offers that you have received, please add them using the link provided. Even if you see an offer in the database that matches one you received, feel free to add it also. The more data the better. You can even add old offers or buybacks that happened in the past (back to 2008). You don't need to have a completed transaction to add your information. All you need is that you were provided a buyback offer.

I do ask that if you see anything that doesn't seem to work or look right, let me know. Since I built off the ROFR database, if you see anything referring to ROFR, let me know. I think I got all those references, but it is possible that I missed something.

http://dioxide45.tripod.com/buyback.html


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2013)

I should add, please don't add weeks that were re-sold through Marriott resales, only weeks that were bought back by Marriott.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 2, 2013)

GREAT resource, dioxide!  Thanks very much, again, for all of the data-gathering you share with TUG.


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 2, 2013)

I would like to know if Marriott is offering more to buyers who bought direct and if certain deeded weeks in a float period are offered more money.  I don't know if we will have enough data points to draw conclusions but perhaps everyone here who hasn't done so already could ask Marriott about the weeks they own - without committing to anything unless desired.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2013)

tschwa2 said:


> I would like to know if Marriott is offering more to buyers who bought direct and if certain deeded weeks in a float period are offered more money.  I don't know if we will have enough data points to draw conclusions but perhaps everyone here who hasn't done so already could ask Marriott about the weeks they own - without committing to anything unless desired.



I could look in to adding deeded week number and whether it was a developer or resale purchase. Adding would take some more work and I am running out of real estate to fit in more fields across the page.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 2, 2013)

Is there a ROFR database anywhere?  My resale just passed and I can't believe it did.  Don't want to hijack this thread, so let's just leave it at that.


----------



## sb2313 (Feb 2, 2013)

Dioxide45 has one. Link is in his signature, right above your post. Glad your week passed, congrats!


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 2, 2013)

*Taking Ability to Add New Records Offline*

I am taking the ability to add new records offline temporarily. Considering adding a few new fields that tschwa2's post got me thinking about; Developer/Resale, Deeded Week #, Fixed Y/N. I think the fixed week information may be of importance if someone has fixed weeks to add.


----------



## JPrisco (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried to enter my buyback quotes and keep getting an error message on the page.

MCP - Sport - $2,200 less $500 net $1,700
MGV - Gold - $2,400 less $500 net $1,900
MHZ - Platinum - $4,300 less $500 net $3,800

I purchased my MHZ for $750, so would make a nice profit - if I wanted to sell it that is.  

JP


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> I tried to enter my buyback quotes and keep getting an error message on the page.
> 
> MCP - Sport - $2,200 less $500 net $1,700
> MGV - Gold - $2,400 less $500 net $1,900
> ...



Check out my last post, right above yours


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 3, 2013)

classiclincoln said:


> Is there a ROFR database anywhere?  My resale just passed and I can't believe it did.  Don't want to hijack this thread, so let's just leave it at that.



Who did you buy it from? If it was a discount seller then the ROFR is almost for sure inflated and the reason it passed.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 3, 2013)

*Back Online*

Okay. Additional fields have been added and the add form is back online. If you previously added a record and want to updated it, feel free to add a duplicate record and I will remove the incomplete one, or you can PM me the details and I will update the record.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 4, 2013)

Bocaboy,

Is your entry correct? That price for sure looks like it went through as a resale to one of their customers and not bought back for the trust.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Feb 4, 2013)

*Nothing in your data base*

First of all, THANKS dioxide for doing this for us, it is VERY helpful!  I tried to sell Marriott my 1 Bed 2 Bath OCEAN FRONT at the Kauai Beach Club back to Marriott, and they responded that they had plenty of inventory at this time.  I have listed it on Redweek and TUG, and already have been contacted a few times so I don't think I will have trouble selling it.  (My husband can't go with me, so I am selling a few of my timeshares....)  When I look at your database, it appears Marriott has not bought back ANY Kauai Beach Club.  Interesting.  Anyone know why?
Thanks, love TUG!
Marcy


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2013)

```

```



Saintsfanfl said:


> Bocaboy,
> 
> Is your entry correct? That price for sure looks like it went through as a resale to one of their customers and not bought back for the trust.



I can't speak for BocaBoy, but from his prior posts about his Sabal Palms I am pretty sure that it was a true buyback. There is no ROFR at Sabal Palms and it was still early in their recent buyback program. The Admin Fee of $500 would also lead to a buyback and not a resale where the commission is 40%.



mlpmd56 said:


> First of all, THANKS dioxide for doing this for us, it is VERY helpful!  I tried to sell Marriott my 1 Bed 2 Bath OCEAN FRONT at the Kauai Beach Club back to Marriott, and they responded that they had plenty of inventory at this time.  I have listed it on Redweek and TUG, and already have been contacted a few times so I don't think I will have trouble selling it.  (My husband can't go with me, so I am selling a few of my timeshares....)  When I look at your database, it appears Marriott has not bought back ANY Kauai Beach Club.  Interesting.  Anyone know why?
> Thanks, love TUG!
> Marcy



The database is new, only a few days old. So until people add their own offers, they won't show up. Hopefully more people read about the database and add the offers that they have received.

I would not be surprised if they don't buyback any Hawaii weeks except for a few select prime fixed weeks. There is a lot of Hawaii inventory in the trust.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 4, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> I can't speak for BocaBoy, but from his prior posts about his Sabal Palms I am pretty sure that it was a true buyback. There is no ROFR at Sabal Palms and it was still early in their recent buyback program. The Admin Fee of $500 would also lead to a buyback and not a resale where the commission is 40%.



That's true. But at $11,300 that is higher than Marriott is selling the same week for. Also, were they doing buybacks in 2011? I thought they started more recent.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 4, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That's true. But at $11,300 that is higher than Marriott is selling the same week for. Also, were they doing buybacks in 2011? I thought they started more recent.



Here is the thread where BocaBoy talked about the buyback.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146536


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 4, 2013)

Missed the link on Dioxide 45's post, thanks.

"Who did you buy it from? If it was a discount seller then the ROFR is almost for sure inflated and the reason it passed."

I called Marriott and gave them the week and unit number.  They said they couldn't give much information due to privacy, but did see my name and the correct selling price, to the offer wasn't inflated.

"I would not be surprised if they don't buyback any Hawaii weeks except for a few select prime fixed weeks. There is a lot of Hawaii inventory in the trust. "

This explains why it passed, even at the price we paid.

Will post information in the database once I have deed in hand.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 4, 2013)

Just looked at the recent posts in this thread.  I can assure you that Marriott itself bought my Sabal Palms Red week for the trust.  It was NOT a brokered resale.  Because Sabal Palms has no ROFR, they apparently needed to buy some weeks there for the trust.  They made offers at that time to some of the people on the Resales waiting list.  If I recall correctly, I was # 8 on the waiting list at the time of the offer.  Dioxide's comments were 100% accurate in all respects.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 4, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That's true. But at $11,300 that is higher than Marriott is selling the same week for. Also, were they doing buybacks in 2011? I thought they started more recent.



At the time, it was considerably lower than what they were trying to sell the same week for through Marriott Resales.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 5, 2013)

BocaBoy said:


> At the time, it was considerably lower than what they were trying to sell the same week for through Marriott Resales.



Gotcha. Is the list of non-ROFR resorts fairly short?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Gotcha. Is the list of non-ROFR resorts fairly short?



(from the ROFR info in the Weeks FAQ)

"... the following resorts do not have ROFR provisions:
Marriott's Frenchman's Cove • MFC
Marriott's Desert Springs Villas • MDS _(only DSVI)_
Marriott's Fairways Villas • MFV
Marriott's Harbour Club at Harbour Town • MHH
Marriott's Harbour Point at Shelter Cove • HPS
Marriott's Heritage Club at Harbour Town • MHG
Marriott's Monarch at Sea Pines • MMS
Marriott's Royal Palms • MRP
Marriott's Sabal Palms • MSP
Marriott's Streamside (Birch, Cedar, Douglas) • MVB, MCD, MDO
Marriott's Sunset Pointe • MSN"


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 6, 2013)

Who at Marriott should be contacted in order to solicit a buyback offer?


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Nickfromct said:


> Who at Marriott should be contacted in order to solicit a buyback offer?



Click on "Sell Weeks" at this page, "Marriott Resales Operations."


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 6, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> Click on "Sell Weeks" at this page, "Marriott Resales Operations."



Thanks, Susan!


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 6, 2013)

dioxide

I actually added an offer Marriott sent to me that, after going back and re-reading the old email more closely, was a resale offer - not a buyback.  That also explains why there is no $500 fee.

You can delete it for me can't you? (Waiohai)


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 6, 2013)

*Marriott Still Showing No Love for Aruba*

Aruba Surf Club Gold Oceanview $2900-$500=$2400

Marriott BeachPlace $3500-500=$3000

Doesn't make a lot of sense to me. The most recent Ebay sales have been in the $5k-$6K range for Surf Club Gold. It could be that they just don't want any more exposure to the island with 2 hotels + 2 timeshares + the Ritz under construction. 

The BeachPlace week is more in line with recent Ebay sales.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nickfromct said:


> Aruba Surf Club Gold Oceanview $2900-$500=$2400
> 
> Marriott BeachPlace $3500-500=$3000
> 
> ...



I assume that's a Gold BeachPlace week.


----------



## Nickfromct (Feb 7, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> I assume that's a Gold BeachPlace week.



yes it is.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2013)

thinze3 said:


> dioxide
> 
> I actually added an offer Marriott sent to me that, after going back and re-reading the old email more closely, was a resale offer - not a buyback.  That also explains why there is no $500 fee.
> 
> You can delete it for me can't you? (Waiohai)



I was able to delete your Waiohai entry.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 7, 2013)

Nickfromct said:


> Aruba Surf Club Gold Oceanview $2900-$500=$2400
> 
> Marriott BeachPlace $3500-500=$3000
> 
> ...



It could be that they are buying the Surf Clob to hold in inventory for resale since they aren't conveying any of them to the trust. Thus they want less exposure since it become unsold inventory where in the trust they can monetize the points easier?


----------



## ezrv (Feb 10, 2013)

Nickfromct said:


> Aruba Surf Club Gold Oceanview $2900-$500=$2400
> 
> Marriott BeachPlace $3500-500=$3000
> 
> ...



I agree with you. It is very strange to see these low buy back prices for Surf Club. In 2011 I added myself to Marriott's buyback list just in case. In mid 2012 I received an offer of $6400 for my Surf Club Gold Garden view 2 BR unit, which I rejected as I am still using it every year. At that time ebay prices I believe were around 6-8K. Dont understand what has contributed to such a dramatic drop in  buyback prices.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 12, 2013)

Sorry if this has been answered but does anyone know if Marriott is or is not buying EOY units?


----------



## fnover (Feb 20, 2013)

*Kauai Beach Club*

Ocean view every year $3500-$500 closing fees plus $150 withholding for Hawaii state income tax for which I will have to file to get back.


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 20, 2013)

"Sorry if this has been answered but does anyone know if Marriott is or is not buying EOY units?"

Our EOY Kauai Beach Club passed ROFR.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 20, 2013)

fnover said:


> Ocean view every year $3500-$500 closing fees plus $150 withholding for Hawaii state income tax for which I will have to file to get back.



Interesting. Looks like a 5% withholding for Hawaii tax purposes. I wonder if this should be an additional field in the database?


----------



## JanT (Feb 20, 2013)

It never hurts to ask but we offered our 1BR EOY Ocean View unit up for a buyback and they said "No thanks, we have plenty."  

Jan



classiclincoln said:


> "Sorry if this has been answered but does anyone know if Marriott is or is not buying EOY units?"
> 
> Our EOY Kauai Beach Club passed ROFR.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Feb 21, 2013)

I am waiting on an ROFR waiver for a 3BR MGV Gold, EOY Odd for $1,199. I don't think it was inflated. Another Tugger bought the same unit EOY Even for the same amount and his passed ROFR so I suspect mine will as well. Considering Marriott bought back a 2BR Gold for $3,800 less $500 I would think it would not pass ROFR, but that was last May, and maybe they do not want eoy's. I have no plans on selling it back to them but I was curious.


----------



## GregT (Mar 1, 2013)

All,

Does anyone know what the retail price was for a Marriott Beach Place Towers 2BR Platinum? 

Those appear to be consistently the "highest" buyback price, and I'm trying to figure out what Marriott's methodology is when making a buyback offer.

Most of the others look like they are approx $1 per Marriott DC point equivalent, but this one is closer to $2 per Marriott DC point equivalent.

If this puppy sold for $30K at retail, then the highest we have seen offered yet would be 20% of the old retail price.

Has anyone done the math mentally (both $ per Marriott DC point and also % of original retail price) for a week that they currently own (or have sold) for which Marriott has done a buyback?

Any thoughts?

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## mclyne (Mar 1, 2013)

*Data Base*

Just saw a 2br. platinum Frenchman's Cove sell for $3,700. That is depressing!!
  I would have paid that myself and gotten another week!!

 How do they go about finding owners willing to sell their units for that price??

 Do they do random calling? I have never seen a unit advertised  for that price.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 1, 2013)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> Does anyone know what the retail price was for a Marriott Beach Place Towers 2BR Platinum?
> 
> ...



BeachPlace was about $29,500 retail.
DC points are 3225.



_ADDED:
I just looked at my old documents.  Marriott offered me an annual BeachPlace platinum for $29,900 in January 2008.

Ocean Pointe ocean side was $37,300 and ocean front was $45,900._


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 1, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> Just saw a 2br. platinum Frenchman's Cove sell for $3,700. That is depressing!!
> I would have paid that myself and gotten another week!!
> 
> How do they go about finding owners willing to sell their units for that price??
> ...



I posted that. That was what Marriott offered me for my week. I would never sell it that low(now). I would have netted $3200 after fees.


----------



## mclyne (Mar 1, 2013)

*Data Base*

Thank you!! I feel so much better


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Mar 1, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> Thank you!! I feel so much better



It's not a big deal but a field indicating whether the offer was accepted or passed would be a nice addition.


----------



## SpikeMauler (Mar 1, 2013)

Caribgirl said:


> Thank you!! I feel so much better



Your welcome. Hey Caribgirl, I noticed we both live on L.I. and own at the same two resorts. I guess great minds vacation alike...


----------



## 2boysmom (May 20, 2014)

I think I know the answer here but if there are no buy back offers listed can I assume Marriott isn't buying at that resort?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 20, 2014)

sray1958 said:


> I think I know the answer here but if there are no buy back offers listed can I assume Marriott isn't buying at that resort?



No, that may not be the case. It just means that no one has entered their details. You will always want to call Marriott to see if they are buying back any week, regardless if it is in the database or not. Of course, once you call be sure to add the details to the database. Even if it is already there with the same amounts. The more data the better.


----------

